# Cancelled Flight (Aer Lingus)



## St. Bernard (5 Oct 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering if I have this correct.

My folks were due to fly from Faro to Dublin yesterday at 10am. When they got to the airport they were told that their flight was delayed and given food / drink vouchers.

Later on they were told that the flight was now cancelled and taken to a nearby hotel.

Later in the hotel they were then told that a plane would be available to leave Faro at 11pm, which it did.


From reading a few websites i get the impression that they might be entitled to compensation even though they were eventually catered for and flown home.

Is this correct?. Are they entitled to compensation even if they eventually got home?


Many thanks
SB


----------



## Leo (5 Oct 2012)

Nope, they're not. See here for an explanation of your rights for delayed flights.


----------



## vandriver (5 Oct 2012)

This from the aviation regulators website seems to hold out more hope


 Compensation Although the Regulation itself does not expressly state that compensation is payable in cases of delay, the ruling recently delivered by the European Court of Justice in the cases of Sturgeon -v- Condor Flugdienst GmbH and Bock and Others -v- Air France SA maintains that compensation may be payable in delay situations where the delay exceeds three hours.

The amount of compensation which may be payable in the aforementioned circumstances depends on the distance of the flight and the reason for the delay.

If an airline can prove that the delay was caused by an extraordinary circumstance which could not have been avoided even if all reasonable measures were taken, no compensation will be payable.

Examples of extraordinary circumstances may include meteorological conditions, air traffic control restrictions, security risks and strikes that affect the operation of the flight.

As previously stated, the distance of a flight determines the amount of compensation due. If the flight distance is:

1500km or less the amount payable is €250 1500km – 3500km and all EU flights over 3500km the amount payable is €400 3500km or more the amount payable is €600.

It is very important to note that compensation is distinct from and separate to the notion of reimbursement of expenses and/ or the refund of the cost of an unused flight ticket.


----------



## roker (8 Oct 2012)

Is this just a compensation culture? Why would they want compensation, they were well looked after and got home?


----------



## St. Bernard (16 Oct 2012)

roker said:


> Is this just a compensation culture? Why would they want compensation, they were well looked after and got home?


 

You think so do you?

How about missing appointments because they booked early flights home and ended up missing them and also had to re arrange other meetings etc.

Yes they got home 12 hours after they had planned. If you pay for a service you should get that service. Simples.


If you read my original post I didn’t say they wanted compensation, I asked if it was true that they might be entitled to compensation.


----------

